# YELLOW TANG



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

So this is the second time i have had a fish go from beutiful to one ugly mother over night. My flame angel died but looked like it got attacked, can anyone tell me whats wrong with my yellow tang?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ahgggg, thats a pity. Well not knowing your water perameters, and what ya feed. I am guessing its stress induced. with fish showing red like that id be cautious and wash up whenever you touch anything from the tank. It could be infectious. Looks like a goner. Sorry about that.
I hate seeing people say i can do it you can too with keeping tangs in a small aquarium, and they are harder fish to keep anyways your asking for problems with these fish when ya do so. (Not saying you said that, someone else did) 
Mike i am not slamming you, as you can see its hurting your wallet.
I would stop buying fish till you get your water quality problems solved.
Read up on rc in randys fourum. Get a book from the library.
Its your tank you do what you want bro, As you can see somethings wrong. Get good test kits if you want to keep harder animals learn what they need. 
We are here to help, and i wish you luck, But you have to help us help you. We need salinity readings. I would double check it at lfs.
nitrates, phosphates, ph, and alk. If you do reefs you'll need magnesium, calcium test kits as well.
This is what urks me with members saying that you can throw together a tank in a month. The person taking care of the tank needs to know what he/she is up against, And that comes with time.
Theres a learning curve that they dont take into account.
Get back with those readings, and how many times you do waterchanges, and what water?ro/di or tap water?


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Yea something must be wrong i just dont know what, i havent had problems untill I started the 55, every thing looks fine then over night sh*t happens. I appreciate all your help! I have the salt water master test kit that tests ph, nitrate, nitrite, and ammonia. The food I have is frozen brine, marine algae that I soak in zoe like you said to do. I also use a flake food but I've never seen him eat that only the blue devil does. And how can it go from bright yellow to that over night?

Salinity: 1.024
Ph: 8.2
Nitrates
Nitrites:0.25
Ammonia:0

Thanks again!


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh and I use r/o water and do water changes every other week, how much water should I change from the 55 I have been doing 5 i think i need to do 10, I do 5 for the 29 and every things good.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

5 is ok for the 29, but i would up the 55 to 15 to 20 gals. 
Get that salt double checked. The tester could be off. My old hydrometer was .05 off, and if it was at 1.025 i actually was 1.030.
Good thing i got a refractometer, and now see the real amount of salt.
If salinity is high it can cause stress, and sickness.
Just because a fish seems fine yesterday doesent mean it was.
Call around to the better saltwater lfs, and see if they have a refractometer to check yours with. Then you can get a reading and know how much if any yours is off.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh and are you dosing anything?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

Mike122019 said:


> Yea something must be wrong i just dont know what, i havent had problems untill I started the 55, every thing looks fine then over night sh*t happens. I appreciate all your help! I have the salt water master test kit that tests ph, nitrate, nitrite, and ammonia. The food I have is frozen brine, marine algae that I soak in zoe like you said to do. I also use a flake food but I've never seen him eat that only the blue devil does. And how can it go from bright yellow to that over night?
> 
> Salinity: 1.024
> Ph: 8.2
> ...


Thats enough to kill your tang.

--Dan


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

that happened to my tang awhile ago, he turned pale yellow and had some red spots on it. But after a few days he got his color back and the spots were gone, i just did a water change.

View attachment 63689


notice the red spots on his fin, and there were a few on his face as well. But maybe i just got lucky and he healed him self.

Good luck man,

mauls


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This does hail back to the argument you had with Bob and others over putting a tang in too small of a tank. I feel bad that the fish had to suffer for it, but maybe you can learn from it. Good luck.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

what else do you have in the tank? maybe you have a tank mate in there terrorizing you other fish..

i dont htink its an issue of tank size its a small yellow tang and a 55 is 48 inch long so its not to cramped, if it was a shoal tang or any other larger tang i would agree the tanks too small..


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

your tanks are a little on he overstocked side. your 29 is ok. i believe in understocking. looks more nautral, beautiful, and better on the wallet. plus it saves you money in the long run. on my 29, i only do 2.5 gallon water changes every week and its perfect. i say up your water changes, feed him some food soaked in garlic and keep a close eye on him.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> what else do you have in the tank? maybe you have a tank mate in there terrorizing you other fish..
> 
> i dont htink its an issue of tank size its a small yellow tang and a 55 is 48 inch long so its not to cramped, if it was a shoal tang or any other larger tang i would agree the tanks too small..
> [snapback]1048947[/snapback]​


More of a water quality/tank crowding issue really, I agree. Long term the tank is probably borderline for space needed, too small for all the fish in question.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

My snowflake eel is a real ass, im almost 100% positive that he killed the flame angel.he would always try to nip at fish as they passed by. The yellow tang passed so I guess you were lucky that yours lived. I was gone his weekend and my parents were in charge of te tank and i dont think they ever shut the light off for about 3 days, how bad is that. when I came home the yellow tang looked great but confussed. im going to up the water changes for sure on the 55, i'll leave the 29 the same because i havent really lost anything. Thanks guys for your comments!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Good luck! keep us posted.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Could leaving the lights on for 3 days kill a fish?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it can stress a fish. especially a new fish. once someone messed with the timer on my 180. the fish were acting really wierd. at around 9 it seemed all the fish just swam and hid in the rocks. it turned out someone turned the timer on the on mode and the lights were on for almost a week.


----------

